# Stuck on a name...



## LaxLife33 (Apr 29, 2015)

After having a long conversation with my family, we are stuck between naming our pup Hennessy or Tucker. What do you think?


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Tennessee Huck
signed,
Zazzle!


----------



## Elsieb (Apr 9, 2014)

I like Tucker, if he were named Hennessy, I know I would end up calling him Henny.... somehow Henny seems odd for a shepherd. For me names that start with a soft sound are not as distinctive for calling. Whatever the name you choose, he is so adorable.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I think Hennessy sounds like a lab name.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

tucker, it's too much to call a dog using a 3 syllable name.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I like Henny, not to crazy about tucker


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Hennessy is a cool name, needs shortening. Hess? 

I met a dog named Hatch at my puppy class last night. I liked that name.


----------



## WesS (Apr 10, 2015)

Tuck maybe?
Or even huck-hucklberry Finn


----------

